# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - October 2008



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010800EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*


"Killed four foreign soldiers on road kandahar-Herat" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion kills four foreign soldiers in کندهار
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Four foreign soldiers killed in the 12:10 am noon today, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a bomb tank remote controlling, in the Snzeri on the road to Kandahar, Herat, Kandahar, the mandate of the Directorate of buttons.  According to the details of the destroyed enemy tank in the explosion in full, the above-mentioned killed on the spot.  After the explosion, closed the enemy through Herat, Kandahar, in the face of traffic, were dead and destroyed the tank to the airport of Kandahar City.



"1 tank of English invaders destroyed in Helmend" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The English destroyed the armored improvised explosive device near the Jursck
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The dawn of the Islamic Emirate mujahedin at 3:30 this afternoon armored forces occupied by English Abbopn device, when in their tank near the village of Sedan on the road to Kandahar, Herat in the department of state Jursck Helmand.  News reported destroyed armored enemy in the explosion in full, and scattered, which killed seven soldiers on the spot.  The enemy cordon the area after the explosion, and the transfer of their dead to their positions, and the devastating Madrathm still remain at the scene burned.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020715EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Weekly Comment: Negotiations - are only hearings" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> ".... If the assumption by any official of the city at a time such as this attempt, and seeks to have confidential communications and links; providential Here are the Islamic Emirate which prior to the decision of the leadership of isolation and threats against them, they automatically Anzooa, and devoted themselves, get away from jobs and received Heavy strikes and violent tremors ...." (more on link)




"Claims of 80% Support for Taliban Part of End of Ramadan Web Page Message" - .pdf version if link doesn't work


> .... In Afghanistan, Commander of the Faithful Mullah Omar has waged an unprecedented defence against US and NATO forces and the Taliban are now supported by 80% of the population. With the formation of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Shariah law has been implemented throughout the vast territory it now controls and Afghans are flocking to support the Mujahideen .... (more on link)


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Oct 2008)

Catch Mullah Omar......and.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030700EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*


"Destroyed seven military vehicles of the enemy in Uruzgan " - Original in Arabic


> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate promptly at 9:10 a.m. 2-10-2008 on a convoy of military forces in the area the crusader Aliitlavip Tchke through the air along the continuum between the Directorate of Special Uruzgan and Trinkot Center Arojan mandate, which destroyed seven vehicles Three military armored vehicles, where the infidel forces, four cars RENGER internal mercenaries.  According to the news of the attack carried out in an ambush, was killed instantly and 26 soldiers, including 11 foreigners Alloj, 17 internal customers.  Attack lasted until one o'clock noon, three of the mujahideen, and fight the enemy after the transfer of deaths by helicopter to their position, but destructive machinery still remain at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040005EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on Center of district in Kandahar, 15 soldiers are killed also many are wounded" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Since yesterday the Directorate of Gork under heavy siege
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The incident occurred Gork Directorate at a distance of 100 km west of Kandahar under heavy siege since yesterday.  According to reports arriving, the mujahideen attacked yesterday morning attack with heavy weapons and light on the status of the Directorate, causing a directorate building and the surrounding areas and market Directorate under the full control of the mujahideen.  Strong in the battle which lasted throughout the day killed 15 soldiers in enemy ranks, were killed and several others injured, including a high-level commander / Zahir Khan, who currently serves as an official was also Directorate.  Enemy forces fled the status of the Directorate and holed up in the Castle (both Quick), where continued attacks with heavy weapons and light it there as well.  In a separate report early last Sunday morning the mujahideen soldiers entering a car by an explosive device near the center of the Directorate while on its way towards the center Directorate to provide assistance to soldiers in the Directorate.  Killed in the explosion of all passenger car of the five soldiers.  In the context of other similar battle took place very promptly at 2:30 Thursday afternoon in Tel 3-10-2008 Sveroan Bnjuaii state Department of Kandahar.




"1 car of puppet police destroyed in Helmend" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Police car bombing near an explosive device of Jursck (Gershk?)
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew promptly at 11:10 a.m. today 3-10-2008 kind of car Toyota Krola of the Afghan police by an explosive device planted; while the car was on the road to Kandahar in the mandate at the village of Sedan Jursck state Department of Helmand.  Reported a car destroyed the enemy completely, killing five passengers on the spot.  The bodies of the dead soldiers was quoted about the status of the Directorate, and destroyed their vehicle still remain on the road out of order.  In a similar vein, at 1:30 after midnight on a military vehicle burned mujahideen forces in foreign direct attack near the center of the Directorate of the state's Nad Ali, did not have information about people living there.




Uruzgan:  "Attaked military convoys, enemy has had the big losses" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Inflict severe losses spiritual enemy in the state of Uruzgan
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack yesterday evening and this morning the army military convoys in Trinkot customer status and the mandate of Uruzgan, in the "Snker Cottle" on the road between the state and the Directorate of Special Uruzgan, which resulted in the destruction of five (5) of the enemy vehicles and pick-inflicted Losses killed and severely wounded the enemy.  According to the report, at 12:30 pm yesterday (3-10-2008) Mujahideen attacked a military convoy to the enemy in an ambush, which destroyed four cars pick of the enemy, killing all five crew of ten soldiers.  Adds the report, during the attack, some vehicles were destroyed by explosive devices planted in the ground, and then it was an armed attack.  According to the news of another attack, which was at 11:10 this morning (3-10-2008) in the area mentioned above on a convoy similar to the enemy, which resulted in the targeted car convoy Ranger enemy missile was completely destroyed and killed all the crew of seven soldiers.  It should be noted that yesterday also destroyed the mujahideen in the same area, seven military vehicles occupied by the forces Aliitlavip similar armed attack.


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Catch Mullah Omar......and.....



Then Omar Mullah ?
Ever ending circle.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051515EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invader destroyed in Kandahar"


> Sunday noon 05-10-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank of Canadian   invader army when it was travelling in Nakhoni area of Dand district of Kandahar province. In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and all   invader terrorists   in it killed.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(A)nother 1 tank of Canadian destroyed in Kandahar"


> Saturday 05-10-2008 at approximately 11:10 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of Canadian occupation army when it was travelling in Karize area of Maewand district of Kandahar province. In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 3 occupation terrorists were killed2 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062205EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Refuting claims of the media that the Taliban has split from al-Qaa’idah"


> .... the Taliban responded very quickly on their official site, destroying this news item and saying that they are not holding talks and that they will fight alongside Tandheem al-Qaa’idah. In addition, they said that the 11 so-called delegates were never sent with the permission of Mullah ‘Umar or any high ranking authority in the Taliban Government; rather, they were ex-Taliban members that took it upon themselves to do this act of stupidity .... (more on link)




"(I)n explosion killed 6 puppet soldiers on road LashkarGhah-Kandahar" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> Siraj in the explosion killed six soldiers of the enemy
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed at 10:15 a.m. (6102008) Six soldiers of the Army customer, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device on a patrol of infantry soldiers of the enemy in the Valley "The Zero" on the road between the Center and Helmand (Lashkar Gah) and the mandate of Kandahar.  Adds the report, the explosion killed six (6) of the enemy soldiers and wounded three others seriously injured.  It is said that a week ago (2892008) destroyed Twelve (12) truck logistics of a violent attack by enemy fighters in the same region and Gnamwa fourteen (14) other safely.




"Atta(c)ked convoy, 4 invaders and 8 puppets soldiers killed in Zabol" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Causing loss of soldiers killed and wounded troops Aliitlavip result of an attack in Zabul province
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> By the armed attack at 5:10 yesterday afternoon (5102008) by the Mujahedeen Islamic Emirate on a convoy of military forces Aliitlavip (foreign and domestic) in the village "Kharenh" directorate "Khak Chopan," the mandate of Zabul, which has resulted in severe damage to the spirit of the enemy troops.  According to information provided: the attack was part of an ambush, destroying enemy tanks and other vehicles Ranger, and the killing of four "4" foreign soldiers and "8" Eight soldiers of the Army customer, and wounded many others.  After the attack, clashed directly with the enemy, the battle lasted for half an hour, at the end of the battle the enemy occupied shelling indiscriminately shelling in the region, which resulted in the martyrdom of seven residents of the village near the battlefield, wounded two others.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070640EDT Oct Sept 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Former ambassador of Taliban to Pakistan, Mull Abdul Salam Zaeef rejected the reports  of talks between Taliban and Afghan government in Saudi Arabia" - .pdf version if link doesn't work


> Former ambassador of Taliban to Pakistan, Mull Abdul Salam Zaeef , who recently visited Saudi Arabia also  and said, “The Saudi Government had invited me, former foreign minister of Taliban Abdul Wakil Mutawakil and Mauliv Arsala Rahmani for performing Umrah.”
> 
> He continued that a delegation of Afghan government led by former chief justice of Afghanistan Maulvi Abdul Hadi Shinwari was also in Saudi Arabia at that time to perform Umrah.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080645EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosion 13 puppet soldiers terrorist killed in Helmand"


> Tuesday noon 07-10-2008 at approximately 12:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a truck of puppet army in Saedano area of Grishk district of Helmand province. The landmines completely destroyed the vehicles and 13 puppet terrorists in it were killed.  The news of the casualties of Mujahideen in Nadali district of same province is completely untrue last their was no fighting in same area.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"14 Puppet police terrorists killed and 2 vehicles destroyed in Zabul"


> Tuesday morning 07-10-2008 at approximately 7:13 am local time,   Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 vehicles of puppet police in Tazi area of Shahjoy district of Zabul province. The landmines completely destroyed the vehicles and 14 puppet terrorists in them were killed.  Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090750EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Withdrawal of invader forces is the only solution to Afghan conflict"


> ....  The Islamic Emirate wants to make it clear that the only solution and the most successful path for resolving the Afghanistan problem is for the foreign forces to leave Afghanistan unconditionally and to respect Afghanistan's national independence and Islamic faith. Surely it is only then that peace, stability and prosperity would return to Afghanistan, otherwise all hue and cry and slogans will be empty, fruitless and ineffective.
> 
> If the Americans, British, and at their behest the United Nations wish to keep the invading forces of 38 countries in Afghanistan, and at the same time ensure peace and reconciliation to their liking, they are dreaming an immature and empty fantasy .... (more on link)




"1 Canadian soldiers terrorist killed 3 wounded in Kandahar"


> Tuesday morning 07-10-2008 at approximately 10:11  am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with a remote controlled landmines blew up a patrolling unit of Canadian invaders  in Semanopo area of Kandahar city . In the explosions 1invader terrorists was killed and three were wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 Canadian 7 puppet police terrorist killed in Kandahar"


> Wednesday noon 08-10-2008 at approximately 12:13 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank of Canadian   invader army when it was travelling in Khibari Ghra area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province. In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 4 invader terrorists in it killed.  Also today morning 08-10-2008 at approximately 10:23 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicles of puppet police in Makoan area of Zhari district of same province. The landmines completely destroyed the vehicles and 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"6 puppet police vehicle were destroyed in   Zabul"


> Wednesday 08-10-2008  at approximately 4:27  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling on  Kabul-Kandahar highway, in the Sokhti area of Sharispa destrict of Zabul  Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen destroyed 6 vehicles belonging to the puppet security guard in which 7 puppet guard police were killed the  remain at the scene of the attack. The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Attacked on a supply convoy of enemy in Zabul"


> Wednesday 08-10-2008 at approximately 4:27 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling on Kabul-Kandahar highway, in the Sokhti area of Sharispa destrict of Zabul Province. According to reports, Mujahideen destroyed 6 vehicles belonging to the puppet security guard in which 7 puppet guard police were killed the remain at the scene of the attack. The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Zabihullah




"4 soldiers of enemy killed in Uruzgan" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> The killing of four soldiers in the army Alaiml Jargeno
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At 1:15 p.m. Sunday 8-10-2008 in the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate puppet army soldiers in the Knczykk Jargeno state Department of Uruzgan, killing four soldiers in the ranks of the enemy and wounding several others.  And according to the report, carried out the attack during the Tattpt car ambush the enemy as well, and the struggling sheep weapons of dead soldiers, and their bodies were left a long time in the attack.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100710EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Taliban spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid denies Taliban-Afghan Govt. talks in Saudi Arabia"


> Picture made available on 09 October 2008 shows Taliban militants standing guard as their spokesman Zabiullah Mujahid talks with a journalist in the mountains of Afghanistan’s volatile Helmand province, a hotbed of Taliban militants, 07 October 2008. The Taliban spokesman said that the ongoing mediation of Saudi Arabia for resolving the conflicts between Taliban and Afghan government is being done without the consent of Taliban’s supreme leader Mullah Omar .... (more on link)




"20 British invader soldiers killed 4 military  vehicles  destroyed  in Helmand"


> Thursday morning  09-10-2008 at approximately 9:07 am local time, Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed a British invaders convoy traveling , in the  old and new bazaar of Sangin district of Helmand   Province. According to reports, Mujahideen destroyed 4 vehicles belonging to the UK invaders forces in which 20 British soldiers were killed also 3 mujahideen were wounded and one martyred.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi




"40 puppet police killed 3 vehicles destroyed in Helmand"


> Wednesday midnight 09-10-2008 at approximately 2:27 am local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet police base in Bolan area near Lashkergah city capital of   of Helmand province. In attack the base was damaged ,15 puppet police  were killed other fled half hour after Mujahdeen ambushed few vehicles of puppet army which were com for help of puppet police in area .in ambush 3 vehicles of puppet army were destroyed and 25 puppet soldiers in them were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"4 supplies trucks of Australian invaders were destroyed in Uruzgan"


> Wednesday night 08-10-2008  at approximately 9:12  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a Australian invaders supplying convoy traveling, in the Khas Uruzgan district of Uruzgan  Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 4 trucks . the  remain at the scene of the attack. The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"America too arrogant to admit impossibility of winning in Afghanistan"


> They know that it’s impossible, but they cover it up by saying, “we need to hold talks.” The Taliban already rejected talks and America knows that. The only reason why America is staying in Afghanistan is because they know for sure that when they leave, two things will happen:
> 
> 1. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan (i.e., Taliban, al-Qaa’idah etc.) under the leader of Mullah ‘Umar will bulldoze the whole of Afghanistan under their authority very quickly .... (more on lnk)


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111240EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In explosion 5 puppet soldiers killed 3 wounded in Kandahar"


> Friday morning 10-10-2008 at approximately 9:15 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled blew up landmines  in front of  district headquarter of Mewand district of Kandahahr province5 puppet terrorists were killed 3 wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Cell phone, as a tool for ideological struggle"


> A radical new plan is being considered by the UK government to counter growing  Taliban   public awareness campaign against the invaders in  Afghanistan. The programme involves using new media like mobile phones and the internet to propagandise the ordinary  Afghans to contradict the prevailing Taliban true message .... They're willing to give poor Afghans mobile phones while there is still a  food shortage over there. This isn't exactly the way to win the war of "hearts and minds." (more on link)




"Taliban communication skills increase" - Commentary on 30 Sept 08 Taliban Statement


> An object lesson to ISAF in how to communicate a message that will resonate with the target audience. A fascinating address, articulate and inspiring, attributed to Taliban leader Mullah Omar on the occasion of Eid. The growing sense of confidence and the developing understanding of the international community and their difficulties in Afghanistan is tangible - he offers ISAF "safe passage" to withdraw.... (more on link)


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120925EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 Canadian invaders soldiers Killed in Kandahar"


> Saturday morning    11-10-2008 at approximately 11:10 am local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a foot patrolling unit of Canadian invaders army in Kolak area of Zhari district of Kandahar province. In explosion 7 candaian soldiers terrorists were killed and few wounded.. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"A vehicle of Puppet army blew up in Kandahar"


> Sunday morning 12-10-2008 at approximately 9:29 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmine blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in KhakiChopan area  of Mewand district of Kandahahr province.  In explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 9 puppet terrorists were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Provincial capital attack kills 25 enemy soldiers in Helmand"


> Saturday night 11-10-2008 at approximately 9:00 pm local ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan from three side attacked Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province where a large number of British invaders and puppet army live . In the attack  which was continued still 4 am of 12-10-2008 the police headquarter Bolaan Hotel was damage 25 enemy soldiers were were killed few wounded and 10 vehicles were destroyed.  Also 4 Mujahideen were martyred and 3 wounded. the clime of enemy about the martyrdom of  100 Mujahideen was untrue .After the enemy of Islam bombarded the area in which few houses of civilian were damaged and a large number of civilians were martyerd.. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"1 supplies truck and 2 puppet police vehicle were destroyed in Zabul"


> Saturday noon 11-10-2008  at approximately 11:11  am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling, in the Kharjoi area near Qalat city of Zabul  Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 1 truck  and one vehicle belonging to the puppet security guard in which 6 police were killed.  Also in Kodikhil area of Shamolzi district of same province Mujahideen ambushed a vehicle of Puppet army in which the vehicle was destroyed and 7 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In explosion 8 puppet soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Sunday morning 12-10-2008 at approximately 8:15 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up on foot puppet soldiers in Sakhar area of Charcheno district of Uruzgan province.  in Which 8 puppet terrorists were killed  few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130955EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A vehicle of Puppet army blew up in Kandahar"


> Monday noon 13-10-2008 at approximately 12:29 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmine blew up  a vehicle of puppet army on Kandahar Herat highway in KhakiChopan area  of Mewand district of Kandahar province.  In explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 4 puppet terrorists were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of American invaders, 1 vehicle of puppet police destroyed in Zabul"


> Sunday afternoon  12-10-2008, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ,with remote controlled landmine blew up a military tank of American occupation army when it was travelling in Soi area of Shamolzo destrict of Zabul province. In the  explosion the tank was completely destroyed and all American occupation terrorists in it were killed.  Also Sunday night 12-10-2008 at approximately 9:21 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police vehicle traveling in the Wmaki area of Qalat city Zabul Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen destroyed a vehicle belonging to the puppet police  in which 5 police were killed and their arms were booty Mujahideen. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2008)

I was looking forward to your postings this morning wondering how they would spin losing 100+ yesterday.....guess not huh.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2008)

Already posted yesterday AM (although the link didn't come up properly here) - the bad boys are using the "lies, all lies" defence ....


Provincial capital attack kills 25 British invader and its puppet army terrorists enemy soldiers in  Helmand


> Saturday night 11-10-2008 at approximately 9:00 pm local,  Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, from three side launched an attack in Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province where a large number of British invader and puppet army terrorists  live. In the attack fight started  which continued until 4 am, during which the police headquarter Bolaan Hotel was damaged, 25 enemy terrorists were were killed, few were wounded and 10 vehicles were destroyed, 4 Mujahideen were also martyred and 3 were wounded. The lies and the hypocrites claiming that 100 Mujahideen were martyred is a a propaganda to cover up its damages and losses. Later as it is a common practice of the enemy of Islam it bombarded the area in which few civilians houses were damaged and a large number of civilians were martyred. Reported by Zabihullah  Mujahid
> 
> The liars continue their lies claiming to have martyred More than 100 Taliban in Afghan clashes
> 
> KANDAHAR: An Afghan official has said that more than 100 militants have been killed in separate battles in southern Afghanistan. Afghan and NATO officials said atleast 100 militants were killed early Sunday by Afghan soldiers and NATO airstrikes after the militants launched a surprise attack on the provincial capital of Lashkar Gah. They said more militants were killed in three days of clashes and airstrikes in Helmand's Nad Ali district, which has been under militant control until now. That battle ended Saturday. Southern Afghanistan is the center of the Taliban-led insurgency. The enemies of Islam has failed in every category of warfare in Afghanistan, the only pride the enemy can take is in martyring innocent civilians with its cowardly bombardment, enemies international propaganda machine continues to propagandise its victims.


----------



## GAP (13 Oct 2008)

Right after I posted my comment I read the other thread where you had posted the Taliban response....I missed this one yesterday

Thanks


----------



## Slim (13 Oct 2008)

> puppet army soldiers



Apparently they are learning from the Viet Cong and the NVA!


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Oct 2008)

Or, as greater minds than mine have opined elsewhere on the site, they like puppets....


----------



## Slim (13 Oct 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or, as greater minds than mine have opined elsewhere on the site, they like puppets....



Agreed!

There woste fear is that their followers will begin to think for themselves.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141955EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Several explosion in Kandahar, chief of department Dost Mohammed Registani is killed" - Original in Arabic


> The killing of a department in Kandahar
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Principality Balislamip killed at 09:15 a.m. 14-10-2008 President of the Presidency of the martyrs and Almaloulin / Mohamed Argstani Douste-client management in the Shah Nawrouz tower in the city of Kandahar, while on his way to his office.  News reported that the car was destroyed in the attack, President of the kind Krola Toyota, two security men were injured severely surgery.  After the attack the mujahideen returned to their posts.  Recalls that in the last big Azad killed senior management client, in this state, killing the President on 28-9-2008 police in the state / Kakr mullahs in a similar attack, and died on 23-9-2008 Regstan Director of the Directorate and the commander of security in the area of Mount Oot Department Baldk by the Mujahideen result of the explosion.  In a separate news of mujahideen destroyed before noon today two F-Bey August of Afghan soldiers in the Khak-Gobain and Zarer Qala along the road in my province of Herat, Kandahar and buttons Meond by explosive devices, killing all on board.  In a similar vein, destroyed a military vehicle of foreign troops on the night of improvised explosive device in the Mullah Abdullah Kariz near the airport, the state's Directorate of Daman, killing all four passengers were soldiers.




"1 tank of foreign invaders blew up in Kandahar" - Original in Arabic


> Destruction of military vehicles of foreign troops in Kandahar
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At 07:30 of Morocco yesterday 13-10-2008 destroyed military vehicles of foreign forces occupying military convoy exploded on a roadside bomb planted by the Mujahideen in the Islamic Emirate Snchri State Department buttons on the road to Kandahar, Herat, Kandahar highway.  News reported destroyed in the explosion mechanism in full, and All of the killed was on board immediately.  Then the enemy cordon the area and taken their dead to their positions, while the military vehicle still remain in the explosion.  To the road remained blocked and closed by the enemy even in the face of morning traffic.




"1 tanks of English invaders blew up in Helmend" - Original in Arabic


> Hkurjah from near destroyed tanks for the English forces improvised explosive device
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew promptly at 09:10 a.m. 14-10-2008 tank track of the English forces occupied by an explosive device planted in the mayor of near Qala Hkurjah Center Helmand province.  According to the news, the explosion took place by remote control mine, scattered the enemy tank, killing all on board immediately.  After the explosion the enemy, the dead walk the airport base Choraoh Jursck Department, but the wreckage of the destroyed tank still remain at the scene, the puppet army soldiers to guard him.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150945EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 checkpoints of puppet police captured in Grishek"


> Wednesday  midnight 15-10-2008 at approximately 12:20 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet police checkpoints in Lashkergah dorahi area  of Grishek district of Helmand province. In the attack three checkpoint were captured, 12 puppet police terrorists were killed few wounded others fled from the area. their arms and vehicles were Mujahideen booty. Reported  Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160630EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 Canadian invaders soldiers Killed in Kandahar"


> Wednesday morning    11-10-2008 at approximately 10:10 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up a foot patrolling unit of Canadian invaders army in Pashmol area of Zhari district of Kandahar province. In explosion 5 Canadian soldiers terrorists were killed and few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tanks, 5 supplies trucks of American invaders were destroyed in Kandahar"


> Thursday morning 15-10-2008 at approximately 10:17 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling, in the Sanzari area of Zhari district of Kandahar Province.  According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 5 truck and three vehicle belonging to the puppet security guard in which 11 police were killed the remain at the scene of the attack.Also 1 tank of American invaders were blew up in which 4 American soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Provincial capital attack kills 20 British invader and puppet army terrorists in Helmand"


> Tuesday night 14-10-2008 at approximately 10:21 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, from three  different positions simultaneously  launched an attack on a base in Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province, where a large number of British invader and puppet army terrorists live. In the attack fight started which continued for three hours, during which 20 enemy terrorists were killed, few were wounded and few vehicles were destroyed. The lies and the hypocrites claiming that several Mujahideen were martyred is a propaganda to cover up its damages and losses. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Provincial capital attack kills 16 British invader and 20 puppet army terrorists in Helmand"


> Tuesday night 14-10-2008 at approximately 10:21 pm local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, from three side launched an attack in Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province where a large number of British invader and puppet army terrorists live. In the attack fight started which continued 3 hours, during which 20 enemy terrorists were killed, few were wounded and few vehicles were destroyed.  The lies and the hypocrites claiming that several Mujahideen were martyred is a propaganda to cover up its damages and losses.  Also today afternoon in Majed Chok area of Sangin district of same province in ambush 4 British soldiers were killed 2 wounded ,in bazaar of same district 1 commander of puppet army and 4 soldeirs were arrested.  In Loai area of Garmsir district of same province in farce firefight 4 British soldiers were killed and few wounded.  Also today noon in Shoshorak area of Nawa district of same province Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a convoy of British army .in ambush 2 tanks of enemy were distroyed and 8 British soldiers were killed.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"Taliban mock West for calling Afghanistan unwinnable" - "The withdrawal of invader forces is the only solution to Afghan conflict" - "The withdrawal of invader forces is the only solution to Afghan conflict"


> The Taliban have seized on what US Secretary of Defense Robert Gates described as "defeatist" comments made by Western officials on the ability to succeed in Afghanistan to score a propaganda victory .... (more on link)


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2008)

NOTE:  It appears the Taliban's English-language web page has moved - it moves every few months for one reason (hacked) or another (hosts realize what's up).  Don't be surprised, then, if links to previous editions of Taliban Propaganda Watch don't work anymore.  Will hunt down newest site, and share the latest as soon as I find it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210725EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 British invader terrorists killed in  Helmand province" - .pdf version


> Seven British invader terrorists were killed and many others injured Tuesday when their patrol was attacked by forces belonging to the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports.  Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 07:15 am local time Tuesday morning and took place near the Shrine of Mir Agha in Helmand province’s Garmser district.




"Statement regarding  mobile phone usage restrictions" - .pdf version


> ....  The occupying invader forces use telephone communications for espionage and investigation purposes in order to suppress Afghans. This is against all international standards.  Therefore, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has decided to ban the use of mobile phone services at night in order to protect the Afghan people and the Mujahideen, who are constantly fighting against the enemy of Islam.  Additionally, our fellow Afghans and Mujahideen have noticed that the trial implementation of the decision in some parts of the country has already yielded positive results.  The invader enemies use their equipment to spy on telephones mainly from sunset to sunrise. Because nights have grown longer and days are shorter now, the Islamic Emirate has also shortened the standard usage time of mobile phone services. Cellular communication companies will be permitted to provide communication services from 6:30 am in the morning to 5:00 pm in the afternoon in the cities and rural areas. We reiterate that the companies should halt their operations at night time ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212145EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version with links, sources attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*Rationale behind bus beheadings:  “Kandahar: dead people are not civilians!*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
Five days before the date 15-10-2008 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate arrested at the time of the afternoon three buses F (303) Benz, in the Mlink Kariz Meond the mandate of the Directorate of Kandahar in order to inspect, which was (148) passengers.  After several hours to leave the struggling three vehicles and passengers after landing (28) were the result of the passengers arrived to report documented that these are the puppet army soldiers in civilian clothes and were on their way to Helmand province.  Soldiers arrested twenty-eight, most of them residents of the state of Laghman, and a few of them residents of the mandate of Kunar, Helmand province, called the rulers of Kabul in the management of the client / Gulab machete.  After two days of investigations proved one hundred percent Bolsnthm according to their confessions, they were summoned by Gulab ibis from the mandate of the eastern Laghman province, which had previously There rulers, papers and confessions recorded in the court records of legitimate e Khalq.  Two days later, on 17-10-2008 executed twenty-seven of these soldiers by the decision by the court legitimacy to the strugglers and the ratification by the provision of the act as the Islamic Emirate, and executed them to death by firing squad, was released that he was a small one.  The bodies of the dead and put the road between Kandahar Hkurga regions of Khak-Gobain and Minister Mande Meond mandate of the Directorate of Kandahar.  And published by news media, quoting administration officials that the client passengers killed were civilians, not to have any reality, and these clients are trying to disseminate this Alofuahat close the door on crimes Muftdhp masters of the infidels, which is among the unarmed civilians throughout the country every day, as a result of raids Air violent and brutal.” (GoogEng, 19 Oct 08)

*“Killed intelligence officer in Kandahar*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at 07:18 am today from Morocco 19-10-2008 intelligence officer named / Noor Agha in the Ardopazar Abjahaoni within the city of Kandahar, when he was mentioned in the case of going about hairdressing.  Murdered by the inhabitants of Laghman and currently works in the Intelligence Division, led by (national security) has received its penalty today after a long surveillance by the mujahideen.  After the client implement the mujahideen returned safely to their positions.” (GoogEng, 19 Oct 08)

*“Considerable quantity of enemy soldiers is killed and wounded as result of attack on Shankay in Zabul*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
At 08:15 last night 17-10-2008 in the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate status Shenqui state Department of Zabul, killing and causing great loss of the directorate building and the deaths and injuries among the soldiers who are, but it did not have accurate information On the number.  In the clashes, which lasted for half an hour was one of the Taliban.”  (GoogEng, 18 Oct 08)

*“(B)attle in Garnser, killed 7 British soldiers*
Seven British invader terrorists were killed and many others injured Tuesday when their patrol was attacked by forces belonging to the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports. Seven British invader terrorists were killed and many others injured Tuesday when their patrol was attacked by forces belonging to the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports. Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 07:15 am local time Tuesday morning and took place near the Shrine of Mir Agha in Helmand province’s Garmser district. Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 07:15 am local time Tuesday morning and took place near the Shrine of Mir Agha in Helmand province's Garmser district.”  (GoogEng,  20 Oct 08)

*“(M)artyrdom attack in Helmand, killed 25 enemy soldiers*
(by) Qari / a Youssef Hamdi
Was one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate (Naqibullah) at 10:00 this morning (2008-10-20) martyrs attack on the puppet army soldiers in the region, "Karth but" Blchukrajat Center Helmand province, killing five and twenty (25) Soldiers of the enemy.   It was reported that the attack had been blessed by the martyrdom man, was killed when his explosives belt, twenty-five enemy soldiers, including two local commanders, and wounded many other enemy soldiers.  As a result, the attack destroyed a number of enemy vehicles parked near the scene.  (R)eport adds that the attack was the enemy soldiers when a large number of them standing outside the military headquarters, which Oftersoa surprise attack.  After the attack, soldiers were dead and injured to their headquarters, and smashed cars and some members of dead soldiers scattered so far in the region.” (GoogEng, 20 Oct 08)

*“(D)estruction 3 points of puppet army in Helmend*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
At 10:30 this morning 20-10-2008 by large-scale offensive by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate points of Afghan security troops in the Louis Bagh Department Nad Ali in Helmand, killing three security destruction of the enemy.  According to details at the beginning of the attack chose soldiers manning the points off through, the Mujahideen captured during the attack on the premises of the security points.  In another separate report, there was a face-to enter with the occupation forces and Afghan soldiers at the same time in the Louis Mande Directorate itself.  Battle that lasted for nearly two hours, killed (11) on the side of the enemy soldiers, were killed and several others injured.  The two students were injured in these clashes.” (GoogEng, 20 Oct 08)

*“Great loss to enemy from attack in Helmand*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired at 07:15 of the dinner yesterday 18-10-2008 three rockets at army post in the Alaiml Churki Jursck Department, which caught fire at the enemy did not have information about casualties among the spiritual enemy so far.   the context of other independent, there was a battle between high-Mujahideen and puppet army soldiers promptly at 08:20 a.m. 19-10-2008 Bulan in the near Hkurga capital of Helmand province.  During the battle which lasted nearly an hour destroyed the car of the Mujahidin, and losses on the enemy did not have information.  In other news of mujahideen attack promptly at 12:10 noon today, in the Zubair Jk Department Jermser the state's killing of seven of the British infidels, were killed and several others.  Thus, the mujahideen destroyed a car near the Afghan soldiers from the area in the village of Jojrom in an ambush, killing seven soldiers clients.  And two Taliban wounded in the attack.” (GoogEng, 19 Oct 08)

*“Attak on enemy convoy in Zabul*
(by) Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
According to details mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at precisely 03:35 am on the afternoon of 19-10-2008 yesterday on a convoy refueling of the enemy in the Foreigoi on the road to Kabul from Kandahar highway near the center of Zabul province (Qalat).  News adds a truck burned during the attack targeted the convoy of nine trucks shot, but did not burn.  In a similar context in a car exploded at 05:00 of the interior troops improvised explosive device in the Jahangir Hmozay the state's Department, have been destroyed in the blast, the car full and killed eight soldiers.  Thus, destroyed two vehicles of the type of enemy Bey August on the road near Mnjariano of Qalat, as well, but that soldiers passengers in the cars chosen to escape at the beginning of the attack.” (GoogEng, 19 Oct 08)


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230715EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"17 puppet police killed 3 arrested in Uruzgan"


> Thursday  midnight 22-10-2008 at approximately 12:34am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet police checkpoints near the center of Dehrawat district in Shekzi area of Uruzgan province. In the attack which was lasted 5 hours in which 3 checkpoint were demolished , 17 puppet police  were  killed 3 arrested. their arms were Mujahideen booty.  After the enemy (of) Islam bombarded the area in which a number of civilians and 7 Mujahideen were martyred and 3 wounded. Reported Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Oct 2008)

Are these puppet police anything like the puppets on "Team America - World Police"? ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Are these puppet police anything like the puppets on "Team America - World Police"? ;D



Funny, I had the SAME picture go through my head the first times I read the Taliban's English material...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231315EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Americans’ Last Ditch Attempt"


> .... The Americans are determined to  form  tribal militias  via dispensation of  dollars and  play the tribal people against the Mujahideen ....  The most obvious  and fresh experience  about the formation of militias in Afghanistan  is the  despicable experience of the Russians, which is hated and deplored by all  the Afghan nation.    When the Russian were about  to  flee   from Afghanistan, they  turned to forming  militias  under the  name of  Gailam Jan Militia , Jabbar  Militia and other militias  built  on the basis of  ethnicity and   region.  Americans  have to  analyze the role ,  reputation and history of these  unscrupulous militias and  then  take up the  strategy  of militia formation.



NOTE:  To clarify which militias the statement refers to, this, from a GoogEng translation of an Arabic version posted here:


> .... The experience of a sectarian militia groups and armed gangs failed in Afghanistan are carried out by the Soviet Union, which was on the brink of defeat and flee during the occupation of Afghanistan; He has excelled in *Dostum's militia,* known as LE mg Jabbar and militias and other sectarian militias and bandits and battalions of the insurgency, which continues to compel the Afghan people The Inzjr and repugnant them ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232010EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"11 puppet police killed in Kandahar"


> Thursday noon 23-10-2008 at approximately 12:13 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet police in Kokran area of Dand district  of Kandahar province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 11 troopers in it  were killed . Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"BM's Mortars shells fired at Kandahar airport"


> Wednesday midnight 23-10-2008 at approximately 2:30am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired BM's Mortar shells at Kandahar airport where a large number of Canadian invaders live, however the damages and casualties to the enemy of Islam could not be confirmed in there entireties. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In an ambush 3 tanks of the NATO invaders destroyed in Zabul"


> Thursday noon 23-10-2008 at approximately 11:55am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambush a convoy of NATO invaders army on Kabul Kandahahr highway in Hasnkariz area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, in the ambush 3 tanks enemy tanks were destroyed and all invader soldiers terrorists in them were killed.also 3 mujahideen were wounded. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## Sythen (23 Oct 2008)

Wow we sure lose a lot of tanks in these fights...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2008)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Wow we sure lose a lot of tanks in these fights...



....not to mention all those puppets, right?


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240550EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Few British invader terrorists killed in  Helmand province"


> Few British invader terrorists were killed and many others injured Thursday night when their patrol was attacked by forces belonging to the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports.  Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 09:15 pm local time Thursday night and took place near the Hedarabad area  in Helmand province’s Grishk district. after the enemy of Islam bombarded the area but the casualties of mujahideen were not reported.




"In Explosions 13 puppet police killed in Kandahar"


> Friday morning 24-10-2008 at approximately 9:13 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet police in Lwila area of Kandahar city.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopers in it  were killed.  Also Friday morning 24-10-2008 at approximately 10:00 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet police on Kandahar Herat highway in Khaki Chopan area of Mewand district  of Kandahar province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 6 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## Haggis (24 Oct 2008)

I'm increasingly alarmed by the number of puppet police being killed.  Soon the intenational community will need to step up and make efforts to keep roving bands of pillaging puppets out of Taliban controlled areas.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I'm increasingly alarmed by the number of puppet police being killed.  Soon the intenational community will need to step up and make efforts to keep roving bands of pillaging puppets out of Taliban controlled areas.



As long as they have that funky herky-jerky walk like on the old Thunderbirds or Team America.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> As long as they have that funky herky-jerky walk like on the old Thunderbirds or Team America.



Troy Tempest Rules!


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260745EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in Kandahar"


> Saturday morning 25-10-2008 at approximately 0:15 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army in Sanzari area of Zhari district of Kandahar province.  in explosion the vehicle was completely destroyed and 7 troopers in it  were killed .Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Attacked checkpoints of puppet police in Nemroz"


> Friday  night 25-10-2008 at approximately 12:00 am local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet police checkpoints in Dehmazang area of Khashrod district of Nemroz province. In attack few checkpoints were demolished and  puppet police  fled form the area, their arms  were Mujahideen booty .   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"18 supplies trucks of American invaders  destroyed and 7 puppet security gourds were killed in Zabul"


> Sunday noon 26-10-2008 at approximately 12:10  pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked American supplying convoy traveling  in Spinghbarga area of Qalat city capital of Zabul  Province. According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 18 supplies trucks and few vehicles belonging to the puppet security guard in which 7 police terrorists were killed,  Also 2 Mujahideen were wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270655EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Statement on false reports of eye gouging"


> Some media outlets have published reports, quoting a person who very well may have been admitted to Mirwais Hospital in Kandahar province.  This individual stated that three armed men gouged his eyes out with a knife in the Sarwan Kala area of Helmand province’s Sangin district.  The aforementioned individual did not on any occasion identify Taliban fighters as his attackers. Furthermore, in response to questions from several journalists, he (the victim) only elaborated that the area in which the attack occurred is under the control of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.  The Taliban administration of the area never punishes anyone (Afghans or invader soldiers for that matter) in secret, and it is also a distinct possibility that the incident may have been the product of personal vendettas gone awry .... (more on link)




"4 puppet police killed in Helmand"


> Sunday noon 26-10-2008 at approximately 12:10pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, ambushed  afoot unit of  puppet police  in  Jwgrm area of Garamsir district of Helmand province. In the attack    4 puppet police were killed few wounded.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"A puppet army commander killed in Zabul"


> Sunday noon 26-10-2008 at approximately 1:25 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet army commander in Marmana area of Mizina district of Zabul province.  in explosion commander and all puppet soldiers were killed and their vehicles were destroyed.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280720EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 British invader terrorists killed in  Helmand province"


> (F)ive British invader terrorists were killed and three others injured Tuesday when their patrol was attacked by the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports.  Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 10:15 am local time Monday morning and took place Zambily area in Helmand province’s Grishk district.later the enemy bombaded the area but the mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate were save. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282030EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 police Chief killed in Kandahar"


> Tuesday noon 28-10-2008 at approximately 1:18 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with remote controlled landmines blew up  a vehicle of puppet puppet police chief of Chawni police station in same area of Kandahar city.  in explosion police chief Akhondzada and all puppet soldiers were killed and their vehicles was destroyed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invader terrorists killed 3 wounded in  Helmand province"


> Four British invader terrorists were killed and three others injured Tuesday 28-10-2008 at when their patrol was attacked by the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, according to reports.  Additionally, the fighting started at approximately 11:00 am local time Monday morning and took place Zarghonkali area in Helmand province’s Nadali district.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"8 foreign and 7 internal troops killed in Zabul province"


> Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, at approximately 2:15 pm local time on Monday, ambushed a convoy of puppet and invader soldiers in the Nata Joy area of Zabul province’s Day Chupan district.  According to reports, eight invader terrorists and seven puppet collaborator soldiers were killed during a heavy offensive launched by Mujahideen forces.  All Mujahideen involved in the attack avoided injury and returned safely to their posts after the operation was deemed a success.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Oct 2008)

Old Gipetto must be going crazy carving new puppets. I wonder if their noses grow when the puppet police/soldiers lie??
Do these puppets want to be real boys? ;D


----------



## gun runner (29 Oct 2008)

Yeah, I just pictured him in his shop, hacking and whittling like the devil himself was after him to make puppets!!!   >    Ubique


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300640EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"tank of American invaders blew up in Zabol"


> Wednesday morning 29-10-2008 at approximately 7:00am local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 military tank of American occupation army when it was travelling Shoichno area of Daichopan district of Zabul province. In the explosion the tank was completely destroyed and 7 American occupation terrorists in it were killed.. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Oct 2008)

I can't resist.....no puppet police/soldiers were killed!!

That puppet maker was working overtime!


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
310450EDT Oct 08*
.pdf version attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  The following material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"District headquarter attacked kills 5 puppet police in Zabul"


> Wednesday    night 29-10-2008 ,Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked Nawbahar district headquarters in Zabul province. In the attack  the district headquarter was damage 5 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded and a vehicle was damaged.  Also last night Mujahideen fired mortars shell on base of American invaders in Qalat city capital of same province but the casualties of enemy was not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------

